

Ask HN: What is the touchscreen/display technology used in ASUS EA800? - srkiranraj


======
d0ne
"For starters it uses an ultra-sensitive 2,540 dpi touchscreen (0.01mm dot
pitch). That’s currently unparalleled in the tablet space, and it needs this
level of sensitivity in order to function as a notepad and effectively record
the tiniest details in handwritten notes. While handwriting can be slower than
typing long reams of text, it gives much greater freedom than a laptop to use
personal shorthand and entire document freedom, as well as opens up the
possibility to easily add mathematical or scientific formula. This makes
business meetings or lecture note taking much easier.

ASUS docs state the touchscreen also has 256 levels of sensitivity so it knows
how hard you’re pressing, which can mean the difference between a dot, a dash
and a stroke, and even though the EA800 only has a monochrome display it
features 64 grey levels between black and white for at least some measurable
level of contrast. The best example is probably to try reading manga and
comics on it, we’d imagine."[1]

[1] [http://techinstyle.tv/products/can-asus-eee-note-
ea800-reinv...](http://techinstyle.tv/products/can-asus-eee-note-
ea800-reinvent-the-digital-notepad/)

Also see [http://www.mobilityfeeds.com/mobility-feed/2011/02/asus-
laun...](http://www.mobilityfeeds.com/mobility-feed/2011/02/asus-launches-the-
eee-note-ea800-ereader-tablet-touch-screen-touchscreen.html)

tl;dr; It appears to have a very high DPI for a tablet display along with 256
different levels of pressure detection.

~~~
srkiranraj
What is the best touchscreen technology that can be used for capturing
handwritten notes? I am a started in this area, there are variety of displays
available, like LCD touchscreens, TFT, Resistive, Capacitative, PixelQi, e-Ink
and more... Can you give me a light about these technology? I am interested to
develop an note taking gadget. If you can provide me information on which
display technology and touch screen to be used. It would be much helpful...

